# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  کد کردن و دیکد کردن فایل

## mahdisegal

سلام بر همه
من یه مشکلی پیدا کردم که نمیدونم چجوری باید حلش کنم
اگر من بخوام یه فایل مثلا از رپید شیر رو کد کنم (Encode)، باید اونو اول دانلودش کنم یا اینکه طور دیگه هم میشه؟؟؟ اگر میشه به چه صورت؟؟؟؟!!!
وقتی فایل مورد نظر کد شد، یه برنامه دیکدر درست میکنم و اونو میدم به اقای x که بتونه اونو   دیکد کنه ولی قبلش باید بوسیله همین برنامه به اینترنت وصل و به سایتی که اون دیکدر رو ازش دانلود کرده کانکت بشه و مشخصات طرف چک بشه اگر درست بود فایل دیکد بشه
اینو بگم که فایل رو برنامه اکسترکت نمیکنه فقط دیکد میکنه بدون اینکه فایلی حذف یا اضافه بشه.
ممنون میشم اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعاتی داره یا اینکه سورسی داره بهم کمک کنه.
اینو یادم رفت بگم که با وی بی 6 کار میکنم
در صورت نیاز  ای یاهو من scream3196 است

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،



> اگر من بخوام یه فایل مثلا از رپید شیر رو کد کنم (Encode)، باید اونو اول دانلودش کنم یا اینکه طور دیگه هم میشه؟؟؟ اگر میشه به چه صورت؟؟؟؟!!!


البته که باید دانلود شه، فایل تو سرور مثلاً رپیدشیر هست و غیر قابل modify. پس باید اول دانلود شه.
ارتباط به اینترنت و احراز هویت کاربر موضوع دیگه ای هست که ربطی به کد کردن فایل نداره پس در تاپیک دیگری به این موضوع بپردازید. مگر اینکه من منظورتونو درست متوجه نشدم.
روال دیکد کردن هم با توجه الگوریتم Encoding طراحی میشه.

مشکل رو خیلی کلی مطرح کردید، الان کجای این پروژه به مشکل برخوردید؟
_برای تاپیک عنوان مناسب انتخاب کنید._

----------


## mahdisegal

*درود*

من فکر میکنم تاپیک رو درست انتخاب کردم یعنی امیدوارم. در غیر اینصورت معذرت میخوام... البته بخش زیادیش مربوط به شبکه س.
خب با اجازه تون توضیح رو کاملاتر مینویسم تا بهتر متوجه بشید.

این کار مربوط به دانلود آفلاین میباشد که بوسیله کارتهای ماهواره یی انجام میشه.

در حال حاضر سه سایت هستند که از چنین نرم افزاریی استفاده میکنند. روش کار به این صورته که کاربرانی که مبلغی بابت فایلهای دانلودی داده اند یک نرم افزار دیکدر از سایت مربوطه دانلود میکنند. اونا فایلهایی که دانلود کرده اند رو با این نرم افزار انتخاب میکنند سپس کلید دیکد رو میزنن. نرم افزار بعد از چک کردن نام کاربری ایشان (که هرفایل دو یا سه ثانیه بیشتر طول نمیکشه) فایلهای انتخابی رو رمزگشایی میکنه.
در آخر هم افراد میان فایلارو اکسترکت میکنن و ...
جنابعالی گفتید که حتما باید دانلود بشه در صورتی که تا اونجایی که من دیدم ادمین سایتهایی که اینکارو میکنن لینک رپید شیر رو، رو سرورشون میکشن و در آخر فایل هم اسم سایتشون اضافه میکنن
xxx.www.mysite.com.part1.rar
و این کار هیچ هزینه وقتی نداره. بنابراین باید راهی باشه که این لینکا وقتی به همین راحتی رو سرور کشید میشن بشه اونارو قفل کرد.
در ضمن با انکد و دیکد کردن فایل هیچ مشکلی ندارم چون براحتی فایلای سنگین رو در عرض چندثانیه کد میکنم. مکشل من ارتباط سایت و فایل و کاربر است که کلافه م کرده. البته من یه سورس پیدا کردم که شبیه اونچیزی که بود میخواستم ولی نتونستم باهاش کار کنم

----------


## win2anp

دوستان منم مشکلم همینه
کسی سورس کدی چیزی نداره
من یکی پیدا کردم ولی وقتی حجم فایل میره بالا نمیشه خیلی وقت میبره
ممنون
منتظرم

----------


## Decoder24

سلام
دیکد کردن فایل های زیر انجام میشه
IonCube
Zend Guard
SourceGuardian
phpSHIELD
نرم افزار دیکد هم موجود است 

ایمیل : decoder24.ir@gmail.com
وب سایت : decoder24.ir
تشکر

----------

